# Help name this piece.



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

I have recorded a sample of a piece of Baroque music I heard recently but cannot name. Please can you help name the piece recorded in this video? The sound is low quality so you might have to increase your volume. Thank you.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry I get no audio at all


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

It sounds very distorted but I think it is Boccherini guitar quintet (with the fandango movement), not exactly baroque but it is popular.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, definitely the Fandango from Boccherini's Guitar Quintet No 4.


----------

